# Goat Names Needed



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Kidding season for me will start in December and go though February and I need some names, here are the dam's and sire's I need kid names for: I need boy and girl names. (D stands for dam and s is for sire)
Majestic's Princess - correct (D) and William Zepplin spotted/paint (S)
Ninja - solid black (D) and Night Ryder - black paint (S)
Safari - tan spotted (d) and William Zepplin - spotted/paint (S)
Rebel's Magic - correct (d) and Midnight Rogue - solid black (S)
Zena Warrior Princess - correct (d) and Midnight Rogue - solid black (s)
Mocha Truffel - red with blk dapples (d) and Black Hawk Ninja - Black headed (s)
Zena's Nutmeg - solid red (d) and Midnight Rogue - solid black (s)
Ruby's Edge of Glory - red paint (d) and William Zepplin - spotted/paint (s)
Apple Blossom - correct (d) and Night Ryder - black paint (s)
Black Star Diamond - blk headed (d) and Black Hawk Ninja - blk headed (s)
Sprouting Santeria - blk paint (d) and Night Ryder - blk paint (s)
Moet - red paint (d) and Night Ryder - blk paint (s)
White Cloud - tan spotted (d) and William Zepplin - spotted/paint (s)
Moon Shadow - black with cream spots (d) and Night Ryder - blk paint (s)
Copper Run - red paint (d) and Black Hawk Ninja - blk headed (s)
Rebel's Milkshake - red paint (d) and Midnight Rogue - Solid Blk (s)

Comment with the name of the doe(s) and then after that put the names you have for there kids
Thanks!! :wave::wave:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is a lot of breedings to come up with names! I'm terrible with that. I strictly do Biblical names for my goats.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah I have a hard time trying to figure out some names for these kids that will be coming


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is so hard to name something without seeing it. 

Don't know if they will be bucks or does ect.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You never go wrong with human names lol. 90% of mine are human names. I got brave and I now have a sugar pilgrim and sizzle. Safari would be easy if you want to keep up her theem since safari reminds me of Africa and there is a ton of names to go with that. A few years back someone posted that they were going with Africa names and they were beautiful names.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok, i'm pretty bad at names, but these are some that pop into my mind..... i'm not very good at flaring the names up, but hope I can give you a jumping off point... I missed a few...couldn't think of names to match the doe/sire's name

Majestic's Princess - you can go with princess names (Diana, Grace, etc), or even move to Disney princesses (Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Jasmine, etc)
Ninja - Kamikaze
Safari - some sort of African landmark where people like to go on safaris? Kalahari, Masaii Mara (or just Mara), Serengeti, etc
Rebel's Magic - David Copperfield, Houdini
Zena Warrior Princess - Hercules
Mocha Truffel - coffee drink names! Café au Lait, Espresso, Americano, Cappuccino, Macchiato, etc
Zena's Nutmeg - can go with spice names, such as Cinnamon, Mace (outer part of the nutmeg), Clove, Ginger
Apple Blossom - Cherry Blossom, Blossom, Apple Pie...
Black Star Diamond - Noir, Blackjack, Charcoal, Ebony, Midnight, Shadow, Raven
Moet - champagne names, Veuve Clicquot, Pol Roger, Laurent Perrier, etc 
Moon Shadow - Luna, Starry Night


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

All your zeppelin babies can be led zeppelin songs like stairway to heaven, black country woman, darlene...
For a buck he could be fred zeppelin, lol


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone these are great idea's and names!! :wahoo::clap::clap:


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

Here are some ideas 

Majestic's Princess - Jim Carrey(b) Diana(d) Kate(d)
Ninja - Shuriken(b) Shinobi(d) Monomi(d)
Safari - Chad(b) Mali(d) Isis(d)
Rebel's Magic - Rebel Rogue(b) Midnight Magic(d) Magic Dancer(d)
Zen a Warrior Princess - Lawless(b) Lucy(d) Daisy(d)
Mocha Truffle - Goonie(b) Black Truffle(d) Mocha Latté(d)
Zena's Nutmeg - Garth(b) Spice It Up(d) Pumpkin(d)
Ruby's Edge of Glory - Excaliber(b) Gloria(d) Edith(d)
Apple Blossom - Cortland(b) Gala(d) Granny Smith(d)
Black Star Diamond - Cole Porter(b) Ninja Star(d) Star Hawk(d) 
Sprouting Santeria - Nowell(b) Hannah(d) Sangria(d) 
Moet - Marquee(b) Marne(d) Kit(d)
White Cloud - Hindenburg(b) Rain Cloud(d) Cloudy Day(d)
Moon Shadow - Hasselhoff(b) Night Shadow(d) Moon Ryder(d)
Copper Run - Copperhead(b) Lucky Penny(d) RedTail(d)
Rebel's Milkshake - Idol(b) Rebel Yell(d) Raspberry Frappé(d)

They're definitely not the best  

Maggie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I will post my lift for you in a bit.. But I warn you.. It is LONG!!

Karen, that's pretty much what we do.. Unless we let the buyer name it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here ya go  

 Goat Names

Knight's Armor (26)
Knight Light (24)
Angry Bird(s) (22 -23)
Butterfly Kisses (28)
Paint Me Pretty (27)
Wet Paint (21)
Dear Heart (22)
Stay Beautiful (25)
Enchanted (21)
Super Man (21)
Super Star (22)
Small Town Girl (27)
Sparks Fly (22)
Star Fire (21)
SnapDragon (22)
Like A Star (23)
Last Kiss (21)
Precious Moments (28)
Morning Glory (25)
Double Take (23)
Cherry Blossom (26)
Dasiy May(Mae) (21)
GoodGollyMissMolly (30)
Ta-Da! (18)
Summer Song (23)
Cricket (19)
Authentic (21)
Dark Of Night (25)
Desert Rose (23)
NothingElseMatters (30)
Glass Slipper (25)
Told You(U) Twice (27-25)
Sheer Elegance (27)
Pixie Dust (22)
Tinker Bell (23)
Glory (17)
Glory Days (22)
Forget Me Not (25)
Good As It Gets(27)
Whimsical(21)
Playin' In Paint(28)
CowgirlsDon'tCry(28)
Maybe Just Maybe
When I Say Goodbye
Now Picture This
Twelve Dozen Roses
High Society
Picture Perfect 
Once Upon A Time
Catch Your Breath
Colorful Chaos
Imagine That
Don't Look Back
Kissed By The Sun
Forbidden Love
High Definition
Cowgirl(boy) Up
Wishful Thinking
Poetry In Motion
Breathless
C-Quin
My Kind Of Guy
Patch Work
There'sAnApp4That
City Slicker
Note To Self
Hide N Seek
All Jazzed Up
At First Glance
Sapphire
Be Mine
Sealed With A Kiss
Singin'InTheRain
Small Talk
Simon Say's
Chantily Lace
Sam I Am
Hop On Pop
Cat In The Hat
Can't Catch Me
China Doll
Talkin' Bout Me?
Make My Day
Winsome For Me
Designer Jeans
Avatar
Limeted Edition
24 Karat Gold
For Pete's Sake
Keep Dancin'
Two To Tango
Diamonds R Forever
Chanle Surfin'
Final Call
On Target
Bulls Eye
Inspired
Mighty Nice
Jenny's Little B - Satin's Jenny B
Lickity Split
Just Teasin' Ya
My Oh My
Spitn' Image
Don't Blink
Simple Elegance
Only Make Beleive
Pure Delight
First In Line
Best Bet
Fine Art
Promise Me
Better Beleive It
Fancy Pants
Wow Factor
Nick Of Time
For The Record
Unforgetable
In Your Dreams
Wish Upon A Star
Fancy This
Lotsa Fizz
Ricochet
Dream On
Caught Ya Lookin'
Keep Dreamin'
Tag Your It
Precious Promise 
Black Tie Affair
High Tech
Look At Me
I'm Worth It
Unlimited
Last Minuet
American Honey
Glory Days
Hard To Get
Against All Odds
Karate Kid
Dazzle Me
Finders Keepers
After Hours
Croud Control
Extream Dream
Sudden Impact
Should'veBeenACowboy
Smooth Talker
Cheekey Monkey
I'm All Ears (LM name)
Almost Always
Action Jackson
After Math
C Spot Run
Wicked Lovely
Mater Of The Heart
Shine On
Hit The Road Jack
Walkin On SunShine
Georgia Peach
Georgia Bell
Southern Bell
Amazing Grace
Yes Sir
Zippity DoDa
Yippee Skippy 
Party Favor
I Spy
HideYourLoveAway (28)
Every Good Thing (28)
GoodMorningBeautiful
Dream Come True
Chickadee 
Keepsake 
Tae Amo
Lil Miss Sunshine
Plain And Simple 
Read All About
Note Worthy 
As You Wish
Ready Or Not
See Me Shine 
Coming Attractions 
Silhouette
Pizazz
Echo In The Night
Return To Sender
Center Stage
Masquerade 
Kenya 
Steal My Show
Don't Stop Believin' 
Summer Jubilee 
Tell Me More
Lil' Red Riding Hood
Hope Floats
Tip Toe
Flip Flop
Lil' Bo Peep
Say No More
Bright Eyes
Peak-a-Boo
Dynamic Dreams
Put You In A Song
Little Less Talk
It's5 O'clockSomewhere 
Lady Antebellum 
Set Fire To The Rain
Someone Like You 
Hot Ticket 
Lesson Learned
Punch Buggy
Hallelujah 
My Fair Lady
Fine & Dandy
Today Was A Fairy Tale
Love Story
Hit N' Run
Prom Queen
C4YourSelf 
Yours Truly 
Beautiful Day
Top Hat
Trick Question
Wish Granted
Dream of All Hearts
Something Royal 
DreamGazer
Something Not Seen
Spot On
News Worthy 
Domino Effect 
Just An Illusion 
Tinker Toy
Wind Chimes 
Loose Change


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

P.S. don't mind all the numbers after the names lol


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

J.O.Y Farm THANK YOU
These are wonderful!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Your welcome  please use them! They aren't getting any use from me


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.texasgoat.com/Goat_Names/

You can also check out this site....it has great names


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks both of you
I will defiantly use some of these names!!!


----------

